

Why 37signals is falling into obsolescence (2011) - bdclimber14
http://seancoleman.tumblr.com/post/3052050668/why-37signals-is-falling-into-obsolescence
A much younger and naive self wrote this several years ago. I have the upmost respect for 37signals and the amazing team behind Basecamp. I thought it would be interesting&#x2F;nostalgic to post given their recent rebrand.
======
ycskyspeak
I am not sure you can draw the conclusion off of your post. They are knuckling
down and focusing, very different from being a 1 trick pony or not being
adaptable. They are forging full steam ahead on what they know best.

